
Ask HN: Who is behind the Linode DDOS attacks? - workitout
The past couple of days have shown massive DDOS attacks against various Linode datacenters. Who could be behind these attacks?<p>Ref: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.linode.com&#x2F;
======
iSloth
You'll probably find that they're targeting one of Linodes customers rather
than the actual Hosting company.

As for the reason, it's normally trying to get money out of them, or just to
take a website offline for a while (e.g. the DDoS is from a competitor).

Most attacks will continue until you can prove that your no longer affected by
them and can clean out the dirty traffic, this is quite expensive to do
though.

~~~
matreyes
I don't think they're targeting customers, because they have attacked almost
every datacenter... strange behaviour...

~~~
eeeeeeeeeeeee
It's possible they are attacking the hosting company BECAUSE of a customer
they are hosting. We get these all the time -- they attack the customer and
then when they can't take it offline they get angry and attack/threaten the
hosting company's infrastructure.

------
krotitelserveru
I am surprised they were not prepared, our servers were down for 4 hours.

~~~
workitout
Who can handle this scale of an attack?

~~~
memracom
Nobody.

Because when a hosting company scales up its network to withstand an attack,
many other companies do the same. And the attackers open accounts at several
companies to launch the attacks.

If you can distribute all your services including DNS, across several
providers, then you can probably withstand the attack yourself.

Whatever you do, the attackers will learn and evolve. So the best you can do
is to get the pain down to a level that you can withstand. Only when everybody
does this, will the attacks stop, or more likely, move to another venue.

------
stephenapple
I'd like to know! I was wondering this myself...

------
iptel
Me!

------
kujoeats
ISIS did it

